# Strawberry/cranberry Dragon's Blood?



## Jericurl (Jan 11, 2014)

The strawberry Dragon's Blood I made a few months ago was a huge hit. So much so that there are only 4 bottles left.
I will concede it....James, Raelene, everyone else...you were right. I should have immediately started another batch.

So we went out today and got 8 pounds of strawberry to start another batch. I've also got 4 pounds of cranberry in the freezer. I'd love to make a cranberry/strawberry Dragon's Blood, but I'm concerned about how much acid they will actually add to the overall mix, on top of the lemon juice.

What do you think?
I was only planning on using one of the containers of lemon juice but do you think adding the cranberry on top of that would be too much acid?


----------



## Deezil (Jan 11, 2014)

You'd have to test it, to really know.. We can all guess, and all be wrong 

I would:

- Draw out the water needed for the batch
- Add dissolved K-meta
- Add fruit

- Wait 12 hours
- Add pectic enzyme

- Wait 12 hours
- Test SG & TA/pH

- Make Yeast Starter
- Correct TA/pH by adding your lemon juice
- Taste
- Correct SG
- Taste
- Add yeast nutrients
- Pitch Yeast Starter

And you're off to the races


----------



## Jericurl (Jan 11, 2014)

I think I can definitely start there. Unfortunately, all I have are those cheap ph strips to test with though. Hopefully that works well enough to at least give me an idea of what is going on.
Do you think the cranberries won't leach out anymore acid after the first 24 hours?


----------



## Deezil (Jan 11, 2014)

The pectic enzyme should do a number on them cranberries, so between that and squishing them up - they'll be more pulp than anything else. Most things that are soluble, should have escaped into the must by then I would think.

Acid Titration kit at the LHBS should be less than 10 bucks; that'll get you an accurate TA reading, as opposed to an inaccurate pH reading with the strips


----------



## Jericurl (Jan 11, 2014)

Yeah, unfortunately my LHBS is about 4 hours away.

I'll probably just do what I can with what I have then look into getting a decent one shipped sometime next week.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jan 12, 2014)

strawberry is a high acid fruit also, but with the amount of each that you will use for this, combined with half as much lemon juice and using acid blend, I would think you would be ok...should have a gorgeous color.
As deezil mentions, both of those fruits will just about disappear when used with the pectin...


----------



## petey (Jan 21, 2014)

I made a cranberry dragon blood, used Dave's recipe except sub. 9# frozen cranberries .. That's what I had left over in the freezer just before cranberry season. Was a great hit at thanksgiving family get together. Only a couple bottles hidden


----------



## petey (Jan 21, 2014)

I have a strawberry trying to clear now. It's been sitting for awhile. I can wait, my sample tasted light but ok


----------



## Jericurl (Jan 23, 2014)

Well, it's in secondary now and preliminary tasting says it's going to be fantastic!


----------



## Arne (Jan 29, 2014)

petey said:


> I have a strawberry trying to clear now. It's been sitting for awhile. I can wait, my sample tasted light but ok


 
I found some Bacardi strawberry daquari mix at the local grocery store. A couple cans of that give a pretty good strawberry bounce to a light wine. Make sure you get it in fairly early tho as it will cloud the wine back up and take quite some time to clear. Arne.
It was in with the frozen juices.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Jan 29, 2014)

Jericurl said:


> Well, it's in secondary now and preliminary tasting says it's going to be fantastic!



how much lemon juice did you use in the end? you used 7lbs of strawberries and 4lbs of cranberries? any acid blend?


----------



## Jericurl (Jan 29, 2014)

I only used about 1/2 of one of the 40 oz bottles of lemon juice, so 20 oz give or take. Once it gets a little age under it's belt, I'll taste it and add in any lemon juice if it needs it.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Jan 29, 2014)

Sounds good!


----------

